# Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht



## dertourist48 (25. Februar 2016)

*Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Wie der Titel schon sagt,suche ich Mitspieler für The Division. Ich würde mich freuen,wenn sich hier ein paar nette Leute finden,mit denen man das Spiel gemeinsam zocken kann. 

Da ich auch schon etwas älter bin, wäre es sicher nicht verkehrt, wenn sich Leute finden lassen, die eine gewisse Reife mitbringen,Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

reif bin ich zwar nich immer unbedingt aber ich meld mich hier mal 
habs vorbestellt und freue mich drauf, zumal ich es dann schon mit der 980ti zockn kann^^
weil ich muss mivh auch nach mitspielern umschauen da mein freundeskreis leider eher adventure und strategiespieler sind und ich als shooterspieler da leider niemanden hab der mit zocken kann bzw will.


----------



## chewara (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



dertourist48 schrieb:


> Wie der Titel schon sagt,suche ich Mitspieler für The Division. Ich würde mich freuen,wenn sich hier ein paar nette Leute finden,mit denen man das Spiel gemeinsam zocken kann.
> 
> Da ich auch schon etwas älter bin, wäre es sicher nicht verkehrt, wenn sich Leute finden lassen, die eine gewisse Reife mitbringen,Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.



definiere gewisse reife  
bin 32.
hab n TS Server zur Verfügung.
keiner meiner Üblichen Verdächtigen möchte das Spiel von Beginn an Spielen, sondern erstmal die Reviews abwarten was den kompletten Inhalt angeht etc, daher würde ich mich anschließen wollen


----------



## dertourist48 (25. Februar 2016)

Das klingt doch gut. Ab und zu unreif sein, darf man doch schon sein ^^ So streng genommen sollte das auch nicht rüber kommen 

Solange ihr wie bislang Humor beweist, seid ihr alle herzlichst eingeladen ^^

Ich bin selbst 40, Pardon,41. Also,das passt dann schon soweit. Ich denke,jetzt dürfte verstanden sein,was ich mit "gewisse Reife" sagen wollte


----------



## Thaurial (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

klar warum nicht - wäre ebenfalls im Boot..


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

öhm ich bin 20 xD 
dann bin ich also unreif?


----------



## dertourist48 (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> öhm ich bin 20 xD
> dann bin ich also unreif?



Wenn du dich weiter so aufführst, Ja


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

manno xD
dann lass ichs halt und benehm mich^^


----------



## DonCoco (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Noxxphox eine Gruppe muss gemischt sein. Du wärst dann fürs schnelle schießen zuständig. Mit dem Alter geht ja die Reaktion flöten 

Ich habe es auch vorbestellt. Bin 32 ^^ 
Eigenes TS vorhanden. Hab ca. Schon 10 Leute aus bei betaphasen für das Spiel aber die treiben sich alle auf unterschiedlichen Ts rum. Vllt findet man ja hier ne beständige Gruppe. 


Ist ja hier wie Bewerbung 

uplay Namen gibt's per PN wer Lust.


----------



## Noxxphox (25. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

schnell schiesn und snipern kann ich, also hätte ich kein problem mit 
hab auch paar leute in den betas kennen gelernt, meist waren das aber irgendwie ammis oder russen :O da is ts halt nichso^^


----------



## crackhd (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

hallo zusammen, bin neu im Forum, würde mich aber gerne anschließen. In einer Gruppe macht es mehr spaß


----------



## Faramir (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Wäre auch dabei mit 36 kann ich sogar noch schnell schießen, halte mich Fit.

Wie läuft es denn ab, pn mit uplay id an wen?


----------



## DonCoco (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



Faramir schrieb:


> Wäre auch dabei mit 36 kann ich sogar noch schnell schießen, halte mich Fit.
> 
> Wie läuft es denn ab, pn mit uplay id an wen?


Entweder schreibst du sie hier rein o. PN an die Leute (wende dein uplay Namen nicht öffentlich machen willst)


----------



## crackhd (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

mein UPLAY Name : markusb88

fehlt nurnoch das Spiel

wegen TS usw wie was wo, würde ich ne nachricht pn bevorzugen


----------



## dertourist48 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Am besten per pm oder hier halt die uplay id. 
Meine uplay id lautet: xdertouristx


----------



## Faramir (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Uplay ID: Dorn-666


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Ich bin 12. Wo kann ich mitmachen?


----------



## DonCoco (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Bei Fifa o. MarioCart


----------



## mrmurphy007 (27. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Reichen meine 1337-COD skills nicht?


----------



## DonCoco (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Reichen meine 1337-COD skills nicht?


Noch einer der ein schnellen Finger hat ^^
Mit 12 spielt man solche Spiele aber nicht


----------



## Faramir (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Das Spiel ist ab 18...


----------



## crackhd (28. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Dann bin ich zu alt dafür


----------



## Raising (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Wäre auch dabei!
Zähle mich auch zu der reiferen Generation (30).. Durch Familie fällt es mir auch nicht so leicht immer Zeit zu finden.
Paar Freude spielen es zwar, aber lieber einen mehr in der Liste, als allein irgendwo rum zu eiern. Uplay Name folgt


----------



## chewara (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

da ich noch keinen TS gesehen habe, und gesagt habe dass ich einen hätte, hier mal einer für die PCGHX Division Spieler. 

ts3server://division4pcghx.g-portal.de

PW per PM

(vorerst 10 Ports, kann erhöht werden, wenn mehr als 10 nach PW fragen  )

edit: 

Uplay: chewara


----------



## DonCoco (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



chewara schrieb:


> da ich noch keinen TS gesehen habe, und gesagt habe dass ich einen hätte, hier mal einer für die PCGHX Division Spieler.
> 
> ts3server://division4pcghx.g-portal.de
> 
> ...


Gut das du extra einen gemacht hast, würde auch immer mal reinschauen dann. Denke aber das es hier genug Leute gibt mit ts, wo man sich einfach treffen kann.


----------



## chewara (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



DonCoco schrieb:


> Gut das du extra einen gemacht hast, würde auch immer mal reinschauen dann. Denke aber das es hier genug Leute gibt mit ts, wo man sich einfach treffen kann.



ja klar hast du vollkommen recht, dass eigentlich jeder irgendeinen TS hat

unser Standard TS ist ohne PW, und das wollte ich wegen der Bequemlichkeit (nicht nur meiner  )  so lassen diesen aber nciht öffentlich posten, daher hab ich halt schnell einen neuen gemacht.

kann ja  auch jeder halten wie er möchte, ich hab nur einen bereitgestellt, falls jemand Bedarf hat. 

lg
che


----------



## dertourist48 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

@chewara Tolle Idee mit dem TS. PM bzw Chat erfolgt demnächst,wegen dem Passwort.  Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Gamesplanet und weiß wann in etwa die den Key zusenden ? Ansonsten schicke ich denen eine Mail. Wohl eher kurz vor Release oder ?


----------



## pphs (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

laut kommentare "rechtzeitig" vor release. aber wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst, den key auch wirklich vor release zu bekommen, bestell bei mmoga, die schicken den immer rechtzeitig. seit vielen jahren hab ich da 0 probleme.


----------



## dertourist48 (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Key ist bereits bei Gamesplanet bestellt. Daher abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## Faramir (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Viele Keyshops versenden den Key am Release Tag. So auch meiner...hoffentlich kann man dann mit guten Speed Downloaden.


----------



## crackhd (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Ich hol es mir als Boxed Version bin da eher der klassische Käufer, hoffe vorallem dass die da das gröbste gepatcht haben. Seut BF 4 bin ich da kritisch 
@Faramir 
kommt auf die Server an, aber sollte schon gehen
@chewara 
das mit dem TS hört sich gut an


----------



## Shirozen (29. Februar 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Spiel auch the Division mit und bin irgendwas um die 30+ 


Besten Gruß


----------



## SchlimmFinger (1. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Wer Interesse hat auf Internationale ebene zu Spielen hätte ich TS IP für euch.

Gesprochen wird Englisch


----------



## DonCoco (1. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Leider nichts für mich. Versteh ich nur die Hälfte ^^


----------



## crackhd (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Würde sagen wir bleiben erstmal bei deutsch. 

Ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten endlich zu spielen


----------



## dertourist48 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Ja..das geht mir genau so.


----------



## chewara (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Geht ja schon am 7.3. um 14:01 los , rein theoretisch  Ankündigung Tom Clancy’s The Division - Releasezeiten und Preload-Informationen | Forums


----------



## dertourist48 (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Besser wäre ein Release am Freitag,also am 04.03.16...dann hätte man das Wochenende durchzocken können


----------



## Astray (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach ein paar Mitspielern, voraussichtlich ab Dienstagabend online. Uplay Account muss ich erst noch anlegen, wenn der Key kommt


----------



## DonCoco (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



Astray schrieb:


> Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach ein paar Mitspielern, voraussichtlich ab Dienstagabend online. Uplay Account muss ich erst noch anlegen, wenn der Key kommt


Gleich anlegen u. Später nur noch Spiel registrieren


----------



## Raising (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

mein uplay name ist
raising0815 
Dürft mich gern adden


----------



## Bu11et (3. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Schließe mich der Suche an. J.Z.

TS Server etc. vorhanden .


----------



## crackhd (4. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Na so langsam sind wir ja ein ansehnliche Gruppe, mal schauen wer noch so mitmachen will. Wird bestimmt lustig wenn es los geht


----------



## SchlimmFinger (4. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Ich werde euch besuchen gibt mal TS IP 

THX


----------



## Astray (7. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

So die Leute die ihren Uplay Nick hier gepostet haben, habe ich mal geaddet (hoffe ich hab niemanden vergessen ). Don Coco hat ne PN. 
Meinen Uplay Nick gibts per PN .


----------



## Gimmick (8. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



Astray schrieb:


> So die Leute die ihren Uplay Nick hier gepostet haben, habe ich mal geaddet (hoffe ich hab niemanden vergessen ). Don Coco hat ne PN.
> Meinen Uplay Nick gibts per PN .



Dito, beides


----------



## PCGH_Mark (8. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

coati2


----------



## Revoller (10. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Bin auch dabei seit heute!

Uplay: GER-Scaapy


----------



## Shmendrick (10. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Wär auch dabei 

Uplay: oli.the.boss


----------



## beastyboy79 (10. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

suche ebenfalls deutschsprachige Leute, mit denen man ein paar Missionen gespielt werden können. Hab jetzt schon mit Belgiern und Franzosen gespielt, nur mit denen auf englisch chatten macht ja keinen Sinn. Mikro und Headset sind vorhanden. 

PS: körperliches Alter 37, geistiges schwankt zwischen 25-50

PPS: spiele vermehrt abends nach 8 Uhr

Uplay: beasty_boy79

EDITH sagt: also immer fleißig einladen, ich bin für alle Schandtaten bereit (im Game)


----------



## steinf131 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Wer will kann mich adden, aktuell fast Stufe 15, gerade hells Kitchen gecleared:

Fr0n_

#edit1: das ist eine 0 keine O

edit2:
Mittlerweile fast lvl 21 (noch nicht darkzone gewesen bisher, warte noch bis 30)


----------



## mauhdl (11. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Suche Mitspieler ab 20 + könnt mich gerne adden 
Uplay: mauhdll


----------



## IDempiree (11. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



mauhdl schrieb:


> Suche Mitspieler ab 20 + könnt mich gerne adden
> Uplay: mauhdll



Wenn das Profilbild zu deinem Hinterteil gehört bin ich mit dir!


----------



## Tranix (12. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Hi,

suche auch noch ein paar Mitspieler und ihr könnt mich gerne adden.

Bin mit 40 Jahren auch etwas älter ^^ Durch meine Wechselschicht bin ich auch erst lvl 7 

Tranix1975


----------



## Revoller (12. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



Tranix schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> suche auch noch ein paar Mitspieler und ihr könnt mich gerne adden.
> 
> ...




Ich bin auch eher einer von der langsamen Sorte, Lvl 12, hab dich mal geaddet


----------



## Noxxphox (12. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

bin auch erst lv 13, mache aber auch imemr alles in meinem umkreis wo ich grade bin da ich absolut kb hab immer hin und her zu rennen, hahb mit lv12 deswegen schon paar aufgaben und ne mision im lv14er gebiet gemacht xD hab lv 14er loot seit lv12 und kanns ned nutzn-.-

mein nick ist da ebenfalls noxxphox


----------



## Tra6zon (12. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Ich würde da auch gerne mitmachen.

Gibt es da schon Gruppen? Wenn ja, wie kann ich beitreten?

Grüße 

ID lieber doch per PN. 

Level 17 (Stand: 12.03.2016 - 22:50 Uhr)


----------



## mrmurphy007 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Spaß beiseite, ich bin auch dabei. Momentan level 19 (:

Einfach eine PM schicken für den Uplay Namen.


----------



## nulchking (12. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Suche auch nach Mitspielern 

Bin momentan lvl 30, und spiele mit einem Kollegen. Wir würden gerne die ganzen Tageseinsätze machen was zu zweit echt happig ist  

Bei Interesse am besten PN


----------



## DonCoco (13. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



nulchking schrieb:


> Suche auch nach Mitspielern
> 
> Bin momentan lvl 30, und spiele mit einem Kollegen. Wir würden gerne die ganzen Tageseinsätze machen was zu zweit echt happig ist
> 
> Bei Interesse am besten PN


Was sind Tageseinsätze?


----------



## Stevii (13. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



DonCoco schrieb:


> Was sind Tageseinsätze?


Ich denk mal er meint Dailys.

Suche auch noch nen paar Leute zum daddeln, aktuell mach ich noch die Story aber ab und an bin ich mal in der DZ unterwegs, gern mit Headset/Ts.

Uplay-Nick: Ste_ave einfach adden


----------



## labernet (13. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Es gibt alle 24 Stunden (1Uhr Nachts wechselts) 3 verschiedene Mission, die sog. Dailies sind. Diese Missionen muss man auf einem bestimmten Schwierigkeitsgrad bewältigen, um zusätzlichen Reward zu bekommen (Ausrüstung, Crafting Material und Phoenix Credits, welches für High End Gear gebraucht wird)

Meist sind 2 von diesen 3 Missionen auf Hart zu bestehen und Eine auf "Challenging" (was ich Niemandem empfehle unter 60k HP und DPS, vorallem sollte Dies mit einer vollen Gruppe geschehen).

OnTopic:

Uplay: freakplayer85

Bin derzeit PVE30 DZ31 und versuche so viel wie möglich an Phoenix Credits zu Farmen.


----------



## DonCoco (13. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



Stevii schrieb:


> Ich denk mal er meint Dailys.
> 
> Suche auch noch nen paar Leute zum daddeln, aktuell mach ich noch die Story aber ab und an bin ich mal in der DZ unterwegs, gern mit Headset/Ts.
> 
> Uplay-Nick: Ste_ave einfach adden


Bei sowas bin ich immer dabei ^^
Will noch alle Nebenmissionen machen


----------



## Bu11et (13. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Da ich jetzt alles Solomäßig durch habe, würde ich hier auch nach paar Leuten für die DZ etc. nachfragen (hab schon einige geadet).
TS daten gibts per PN .


----------



## vanderbraack (14. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Hey,

bin hier eigentlich eher ein stiller Mitleser,  aber da klinke ich mich mal ein  
Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach Mitspielern, wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr mich gerne bei uPlay ( vanderbraack ) adden 

Zu mir selbst, ich bin 31 jahre jung und aktuell Stufe 21 

Also, vielleicht sieht man sich in game


----------



## PCGH_Mark (14. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



vanderbraack schrieb:


> Zu mir selbst, ich bin 31 jahre jung und *aktuell Stufe 21*



Nice, bin ich auch gerade, nachdem ich am Wochenende keine Zeit für The Division hatte.


----------



## Thaurial (14. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Nice, bin ich auch gerade, nachdem ich am Wochenende keine Zeit für The Division hatte.



hehe keine Zeit und Stufe 21 

Hab leider viel zu wenig Zeit - Stufe 10 


Hab gestern mal DZ01 probiert - da laufen ja schon fiese Level 12 Gegner mit Rüstung und im 6er Pack am Abholpunkt herum - da brauche ich wohl noch ein paar Level - gerade allein


----------



## vanderbraack (14. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Nice, bin ich auch gerade, nachdem ich am Wochenende keine Zeit für The Division hatte.



Naja, ich habe am Wochenende nicht viel anderes gemacht


----------



## PCGH_Mark (14. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



Thaurial schrieb:


> hehe keine Zeit und Stufe 21



Hatte zufällig (ungelogen) am Release-Tag Urlaub. Außerdem treibe ich mich immer bei Gebieten herum, die 2-3 Level über meiner Stufe liegen und mache dort die Missionen, die deutlich mehr Erfahrung bringen. Erfordert ein bisschen Geduld, lohnt sich aber.


----------



## Thaurial (14. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*



PCGH_Mark schrieb:


> Hatte zufällig (ungelogen) am Release-Tag Urlaub. Außerdem treibe ich mich immer bei Gebieten herum, die 2-3 Level über meiner Stufe liegen und mache dort die Missionen, die deutlich mehr Erfahrung bringen. Erfordert ein bisschen Geduld, lohnt sich aber.



hehe - warum sollt ich das nicht glauben

Da spricht bei mir eher der Neid als der Unglaube


----------



## Tranix (14. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Habe mal ein paar Anfragen verschickt


----------



## PCGH_Mark (16. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Mag jetzt jemand seinen TS-Server für die Spieler hier öffentlich machen (ohne PN-Krams und so)?


----------



## Shooot3r (20. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

German_Shut3r bei uplay


----------



## defPlaya (20. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Ich bin auch dabei. Heute jemand Lust die DZ unsicher zu machen? defplaya bei uplay!


----------



## Topper_Harley (21. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Bin seit gestern auch am zocken, leider erst lvl7.

Wer lust hatt kann mich gerne adden Topper_Harley02


----------



## MecTronic (21. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Hi,
Ich spiele auch The Division und suche immer nach neuen Kumpanen 
Bin 23 Jahre alt und derzeit lv. 13. Habe auch einen eigenen TS zur verfügung. Added mich einfach oder schreibt eine PN
Uplay: ChaozzExituzz


----------



## Cester91 (22. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Hallo Zusammen, ich suche auch noch ein paar Mitspieler, bin im Moment lvl 11 
Und meistens so ab 21uhr Online

Uplay Name Cersters


----------



## Fireb0ng (22. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Ich adde mal fleißig drauf los mal sehen wen man so trifft


----------



## defPlaya (23. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Jau mach mal. Morgen gehts rund.


----------



## schmodel (23. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

schmodel2 bin erst  L 6
aber das kann ja noch werden .


----------



## Merowinger0807 (24. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Merowinger0807 (derzeit Lvl 8) 

ich werd auch mal ein paar adden... man findet zwar teils Leute für ne Mission aber ich freu mich wenn ich nicht großartig übersetzen muss beim denken und sprechen^^ Reicht schon das ich das dauernd auf der Arbeit tun muss 

Achja... bin derzeit eher Gelegenheitsspieler. sprich alle paar Tage mal wenns die Zeit erlaubt... das nur zur Info.


----------



## IceMaster88 (25. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Huhu bin lvl 22 und DZ lvl 13.
Bin meistens am WE online.

Einfach adden: IceMasterXx


----------



## iltisjim (25. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Ich schließe mich mal an hier.  Mein acc ist iltisjim bin ab heute lvl30 und würde mich über Unterstützung freuen


----------



## Insanix (27. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Uplay Name: bloodeye07

Alter: Kurz vor 39


----------



## 2Dome2 (27. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Uplay Name: DG109

lvl30 / DZ lvl 43


----------



## Dremor (28. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Uplay Name : Tulkosh

Lvl 30 / DZ 25.

Selbst bin ich 35 und eher Pve orientiert. 
Aber im Grunde einfach an Gruppenspiel interessiert.

Vor allem bei den Hero Dailys.


----------



## KaffeeMitMilch (29. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

uplay name : Nee_Dankee 

bin lvl 30 und lvl 21 und zockte bisher komplett alleine, was langsam kein fun mehr macht


----------



## Tra6zon (30. März 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Habe mal ein paar von euch geaddet 

Nochmal meine ID: Tra6zon1uyum


----------



## DKK007 (1. April 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Derzeit Level 27 und DZ-Rang 32

Nick: DKK007


----------



## NotAnExit (1. April 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Lvl 30 / 35

Alter: kurz vor 39

Mein Nick: Alreadytakenusr

*@Dremor @Insanix

Ich adde Euch mal!
*


----------



## Fouyouk (2. April 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Uplay Name: Fouyouk

Bin 29 und suche noch Mitspieler für die Dark Zone/Missionen etc. Bin derweil Level 30/54

Einfach adden


----------



## kenyoh91 (5. April 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Moin,

wir sind eine Gruppe aus 2-4 Leuten, die noch nette Mitspieler für Division suchen.
Teamspeak ist vorhanden und voraussetzung für die DZ, weil wir 90% der Zeit Rogue sind. 

Item oder Level voraussetzung haben wir nicht, so lange Ihr nett und fähig seid. 
Wir liegen alle bei ~ 170-210k SPS, 60-100k Leben und DZ Level 50++

Bei Interesse einfach mal anschreiben bei Uplay: kenyoh91

Andre


----------



## LzudemS (8. April 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Hallo zusammen, 

würde gerne mal mit ein paar Leuten in der Gruppe die DZ unsicher machen.
Zu mir: Lvl 30 und Lvl 25 DZ. Equipment so lala.
Name: foryn93
Headset leider nicht vorhanden.

Freue mich auf ein paar Anfragen.

Grüße,

LzudemS


----------



## nikon87 (9. April 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Dann lass ich auch mal was hier:

Mein Kollege und ich (beide um die 30) suchen noch 2 weitere Agents für die täglichen Missionen, insbesondere natürlich für die "herausfordernden", aber auch für die DZ.
Wir sind beide aktuell LVL30/25 und eher PvE orientiert. Ausstattung ist für das Level relativ gut würde ich sagen. Kommunikation findet per Skype statt, wäre aber sicher auch per TS oder so möglich.
Zeitlich sind wir unter der Woche meist so ab 19:00-20:00 und am WE sehr unterschiedlich, aber auch eher Abends, aktiv.
Falls also jemand Interesse hat, bestenfalls eine schon bestehende 2er-Gruppe, dann einfach melden:

UPlay: ReAct87


----------



## Breakzone (14. April 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Moin! Ich suche erfahrene Spieler um die Incursion auf Challenging zu meistern. Mein Gear Score ist 192, die Strategie können wir vorher im TS beschnacken. Am einfachsen soll es mit drei DPS- und einem Supporter Build funktionieren.  Cheers!
Uplay: SW.Breakzone


----------



## sebtb (18. April 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Gibt es hier auch PS4 Spieler für das Game? Ich suche auch noch ein DZ Team


----------



## easycheeseman (28. April 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Ich suche auch hier und da welche für ein Team. Mein Alter : 37 Jahre, UplayName: easycheeseman ,  Level 30/DZ35  , habe nur High End Gear Stufe  ca. 170.    Headset vorhanden


----------



## Reap (1. Mai 2016)

*AW: Mitspieler für  Tom Clancy's - The Division gesucht*

Da mir mein bisheriger Mitspieler aufgrund Internetproblemen abgesprungen ist versuche ich es mal hier.
Hat jemand Lust 14er PVP Chars aufzuziehen? Bedenkt, dass dies etwas Arbeit mit 30er erfordert. Sprich es müssen sehr viele Missionen von einem 30er gemacht werden, während der "Kleine" nur den Boss mitnimmt, um so wenige Ep wie möglich zu bekommen (Weiteres siehe hier und hier).
Zu mir: 26, uPlay: reap_colonie, 76 Stunden Spielzeit, 30er mit 186 GS und atm Lust am PvE sowie am 30er PvP verloren, weshalb ich den 14er probieren möchte.


----------

